# PFS first try



## Genoa Slingshot (Oct 29, 2015)

Hi guys,
I recieved a gift from my friend Widget, a very nice HDPE Flicks Lizard made by him.
This is my first PFS slingshot. I tried it and think to have done a nice first session
Enjoy the vid


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Nice! You seem to have acquired the knack without any damage to yourself!

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## brucered (Dec 30, 2015)

I have to make myself a PFS and try it one of these days.

Good shooting.


----------



## inconvenience (Mar 21, 2016)

brucered said:


> I have to make myself a PFS and try it one of these days.
> Good shooting.


 Do it Bruce. I love my TTF aiming but it is nice to just Zen out and blast some stuff with a PFS sometimes.


----------



## inconvenience (Mar 21, 2016)

Genoa Slingshot said:


> Hi guys,
> I recieved a gift from my friend Widget...


You make everything look too easy. And you use good music.

Good job Widget. I like the pegged pfs or whatever you call that attachement.


----------



## Resigned User (Jul 4, 2015)

So far i know it's call "ball and tube" or "otter" ...
It's fast and easy


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

Now I'm going to have to try one. Good shooting!


----------



## lunasling (Apr 5, 2015)

Widget said:


> So far i know it's call "ball and tube" or "otter" ...
> It's fast and easy


Vinny ! 
What you have set up is the "Otter"
a short pcs of tubing with a ball in it used as a plug for flat rubber set up. 
The ball and tube is placing a ball in the end of the tube once it's place through the holes in the forks then pulling it secure in the holes . Holes have to match the size of the ball if not a match there could be a pop out of the ball and a sore face lol .

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G850A using Tapatalk


----------



## Jolly Roger (Aug 14, 2017)

Well, you blew the myth out of the water that the pfs is too difficult to learn to shoot without special instruction and damage to self. Kinda takes away all the mystique and warnings not to try,


----------



## Royleonard (Jun 30, 2017)

You did a lot better than I did the first time out.I was still having fork hits until inconvenience helped me out three months after I first picked one up.Nice shooting,video and music.


----------



## Ukprelude (Apr 17, 2016)

That's a little beauty and excellent shoot on a first outing with it 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------

